# Snake Bite Pics



## cam (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey everyone get posting and show us your snake bite pics.

Cam


----------



## bredli84 (Sep 22, 2006)

u cant say that and not show ur own! :lol: i would post but have never been bitten 8)


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 22, 2006)

A few may have seen this before, but here is an old friend of mine, a female Bredl... and firmly attached! :lol:


----------



## Lucas (Sep 22, 2006)

I think he likes you


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Old pic*

Here Lucas. I've posted this before. Delilah our big Bredli tagged me a little bit.


----------



## spottie (Sep 23, 2006)

the joys of owning reptiles and seeing ur own blood.


----------



## jnglgrl (Sep 23, 2006)

These are some bite pics from my jungle sorry about the blurry 1st two pics.
The first pic was taken about january when his teeth where small and he was psycho:lol: In the second pic he was a little bigger and the last pic was in june, he hasn't bitten me since then but his teeth are getting bigger.


----------



## diamond_python (Sep 23, 2006)

Thats what I like to see. Great stuff. Keep posting


----------



## Lucas (Sep 23, 2006)

looks like a real nice hole in the back of your hand shamous


----------



## Retic (Sep 23, 2006)

Not a big bite but I don't usually take photo's of them.


----------



## Lucas (Sep 23, 2006)

what did that to you boa?


----------



## Retic (Sep 23, 2006)

A Bredli that had never bitten before.


----------



## Lucas (Sep 23, 2006)

Don't ya love that. 'Nah', he doesn't bite' then whack


----------



## Jen (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah, i want to get a snake now!! does it hurt that much?


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 23, 2006)

I think it's more shock than anything. The big ones can hurt a bit and leave a decent bruise too.


----------



## Jen (Sep 23, 2006)

i shock easily, i collect eggs at a big farm and the pecking always scares me, even though it doesn't hurt lol


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 23, 2006)

*Bites*

Heres a pics of Ouzo's bite............Sorry Zoe but i kept this picture cos that was one hell of a bite you copped. One is Olivehydra's bite after a week.......Thats is the bite of all bites mate. The other is mine. which doesnt look much when you see Olivehydras one does it? I think Ouzo and Olivehydra have had 2 of the best bites seen in a long time.

Simone.


----------



## Kyro (Sep 23, 2006)

Now those are what I call a bite, ooow, very impressive girls:lol:


----------



## roadkill1 (Sep 23, 2006)

*lucky so far*

i have not been bitten but a friend still has scars on his hand from a medium sized scrubie the only bite he has ever had which is just as well as most of his snakes are highly venomous...


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Zoe's Bite*

I don't think Zoes bite is much at all:lol: After all there is not much of her is there?:shock: That bite would look like a pin prick on anyone else.:lol:


----------



## OuZo (Sep 23, 2006)

Lol thanks Simone, I was just looking for my Capey bite pics! That pic you put up was straight after he bit me, and here's a pic of it about an hour after where it was all swollen and a week later with the bruising - not as good as Olivehydra's but damn it hurt lol. The bruising stayed for a good 2-3 weeks from memory and the day after I couldn't clench my fist cos my fingers were so swollen lol.


----------



## Jen (Sep 23, 2006)

looks like a scene out of a zombie movie - after the zombies have attacked


----------



## hugsta (Sep 23, 2006)

Here is a little love bite from my scrubby, and he was only a year old at the time.


----------



## blurb (Sep 23, 2006)

all these pics look so inviting to a new snake handler..can't wait..lol


----------



## hugsta (Sep 23, 2006)

Start with a small snake blurb, that way, as they grow, so do the bites.....LOL.


----------



## yommy (Sep 23, 2006)

here's my female diamond giving love bites


----------



## yommy (Sep 23, 2006)

And my male stimmie biting off more than he could chew


----------



## cwarren72 (Sep 23, 2006)

lmao Zoe they look like really wicked track marks lol


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Track marks*

cwwarren72 I was thinking the same thing. Look's like a $1,000 a day habit there. 

Yommy come mate. I know you have more tag pics than that.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Sep 23, 2006)

lol - wow, some of you guys can really bleed.


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey Azztech. How's thing been for you? Long time no see


----------



## redline (Sep 23, 2006)

This is from my mac.


----------



## chad (Sep 23, 2006)

geeze, im hoping my lil mate gets it all out of her system before she gets big.

sw carpets calm down after a while of handling dont they? coz shes having shots at me every night when i go to get her out.


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry Reline, but Ouzo still gets my vote............Zoe, i kept all of the pics you put up in regards to your bite!!!!!!!!!!! It was a top bite for sure. The only one who i think can out do it is Olivehydras one but the brusiing on your one is horrendous. It had to hurt like hell

Simone.


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 24, 2006)

love the pics

kinda makes me wanna get bitten by a larger python


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 24, 2006)

You can always come over to my place Jeramie and stick your hand in the Bredli enclosure.


----------



## kwaka_80 (Sep 24, 2006)

great pics guys... i would post here but have only really been tagged once by my female maccy, it was probably as small as redlines bite... i hate the feeling of there teeth coming back out feels like they are "dragging" there teeth *shudders*


----------



## OuZo (Sep 24, 2006)

Ooooooohhhh Simone it did hurt lol :lol: . I have to say I'm now proud of that bite! I don't know how bad it is in the grand scheme of things but it's the worst I've had so far and I love the aftermath lol. And this aftermath was pretty cool with the swelling and bruising :shock: . Olivehydra's was awesome though! The best I've ever seen! That's definately worth showing off :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kel (Sep 26, 2006)

hhmmm i was considering a snake but now im thinking i'll stick to my geckos and lizards lol


----------



## Noxious (Sep 26, 2006)

My new SW carpet gave me anice little bite the other day. Should have got a pic. Will have to take get the camera ready tonight when I handle him... I'm sure he would be more then happy to show you guys what he can do... 

Alex


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Don't be put off*



kel said:


> hhmmm i was considering a snake but now im thinking i'll stick to my geckos and lizards lol



Hey kel, Dont be put off by the bites. If you never get a snake you don't know what your missing out on. Even the most experienced keeper gets tagged from time to time. Best to get tagged by a hatchy and then work your way up from there.

Regards,

Shane


----------



## tempest (Sep 26, 2006)

Ouch! There's some beauties in there... Ouzo and Olivehydra's bites look horrendous! That bruise ..... :shock:

I've only ever been tagged once by Zeph and being so small it didn't hurt a bit... held a little DP on the weekend though and the little bugger got me 3 times in about 5 minutes but again, he wasn't big enough to do any damage. I think I'm glad having seen some of these pics lol.


----------



## yommy (Sep 26, 2006)

'Yommy come mate. I know you have more tag pics than that.'

Ok shamous here ya go


----------



## OuZo (Sep 26, 2006)

shamous1 said:


> Even the most experienced keeper gets tagged from time to time.


 
True, but the more experience you have, the more you learn how not to get tagged lol. I knew that Capey was gonna bite me as he started constricting a bit and tried to stop him by holding his neck just behind his head but unfortunately he got me like handcuffs so even though my left hand was holding his head, it was right next to my right hand so he got me anyway! If I was smart I would have put him down as soon as I started to feel him tightening his grip...I always seem to get food bites so have learnt the hard way when one's coming lol. I reckon you could probably avoid getting bitten 99% of the time if you pay attention to what the snake's doing and use appropriate safety techniques when getting them out/handling/feeding etc


----------



## Lucas (Sep 27, 2006)

that diamond doesn't like you much does it Yommy:lol:


----------



## yommy (Sep 27, 2006)

she loves me  hence the love bites.......
What she doesn't like is water on the head, it's the only way to get her off.......
1st rule in life - don't upset the woman


----------



## chad (Sep 27, 2006)

those are some good tags, i cant wait till my little girl can have a serious crack at me, i think neither can she... the way she watches me sometimes, like i dare you....

your diamond bite often the yommy? i heard some diamonds can be rather snappy, is a general thing? or just some? is that a recent addition, coz i noticed a sack on the floor next to you and it, like it had just been transported in a sack or something.


----------



## yommy (Sep 27, 2006)

No she is really good normally she's only tags me 2 or 3 times but only since she has come into season she's about 4 years old. Diamonds are generally really good. I find with the girl now i'll use a hook, once she is out of the cage she is fine. Her only fault is she likes to lock on which is good for pics. The bags is one of my many snake bags, easier then heaps of tubs during cleaning, and general transportation.


----------



## yommy (Sep 27, 2006)

can't pay out on girls all the time here's on of the boys having a go. Out of the 5 years of having diamonds these are the only bites i've recieved so i think i'm doing alright, it's good to have a camera handy though


----------



## AustHerps (Sep 27, 2006)

yommy said:


> she loves me  hence the love bites.......
> What she doesn't like is water on the head, it's the only way to get her off.......
> 1st rule in life - don't upset the woman



2nd rule - if you upset a women, put her head under the tap in the backyard lol
Or, on second thoughts.... flowers??? 

Cheers,
Austy.


----------



## yommy (Sep 27, 2006)

The wife's bite is far worse then the diamond anyday, both methods would work


----------



## Garry2 (Sep 28, 2006)

Under the tap sounds beter ..you get more of a reaction that way..


----------



## 6ftPython (Sep 28, 2006)

Sounds weird, but do snakes get the "taste for blood"? i see alot of tags that bleed alot, surely the snake would taste/sense the blood. Are they known for getting "Blood Lust"?


----------



## NRE-808 (Sep 28, 2006)

they are some nice pics of "love" bites

I dont know if my little girl has it in her to bite me. I one day hope to get me a Jungle so i think i will make up for it then


----------



## misky (Sep 28, 2006)

Unhappy baby woma







Cheers,
Misky


----------



## olivehydra (Sep 28, 2006)

johnbowemonie said:


> Heres a pics of Ouzo's bite............Sorry Zoe but i kept this picture cos that was one hell of a bite you copped. One is Olivehydra's bite after a week.......Thats is the bite of all bites mate. The other is mine. which doesnt look much when you see Olivehydras one does it? I think Ouzo and Olivehydra have had 2 of the best bites seen in a long time.
> 
> Simone.



the pic you posted was the day after from memory, this is the week after shot.....


----------



## Pandora (Sep 28, 2006)

Friendly Diamond ..... wanting a taste of the finer things in life ...my forearm ..


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 28, 2006)

oops, sorry olivehydra i knew i was missing a pic from your series of photos. I still swear that's the best snake bite injury i've ever seen. How long did it hurt for? How long did it take to stop bleeding????

Simone.


----------



## OuZo (Sep 28, 2006)

Olivehydra that is just so beautiful...you must be so proud :shock: :lol: 

My Diamond bite pics are at home so will put them up later. I wouldn't say Diamonds are aggressive - one of ours has bitten me twice but they were both food bites (the worst!) and it looks like Yommy's was too. They're really good feeders so I think sometimes they just get a little over excited lol


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Sep 28, 2006)

this is not a comforting thread  most of the bites seem to be issued from
Bredli's.... and i just got one and she is snappy we tagged everytime we handle her.

though she is getting way better...

If only i had a camera out cause the other day she gave me the look ( i will eat you look) in the strike possition with her mouth open it stayed open for at least 20 odd seconds

it was really cute


----------



## Noxious (Sep 28, 2006)

My new imbricata loves to tag people. Has made me bleed a couple times since i picked him/her up. Will have to get pics. Some great pics eveyrone!


----------



## pixie (Sep 28, 2006)

i dont have pics but my little coastal bit me between the thumb and inex finger and tried to eat me, it was quite funny as my best mate who is a really 'girly' girl was in tears cause i was bleeding...and it took the little guy about 5 min to realise he couldnt fit his mouth around my hand and let go


----------



## olivehydra (Sep 28, 2006)

johnbowemonie said:


> oops, sorry olivehydra i knew i was missing a pic from your series of photos. I still swear that's the best snake bite injury i've ever seen. How long did it hurt for? How long did it take to stop bleeding????
> 
> Simone.



It bled and hurt the whole night. The scary thing was the immense strength she showed when wrapping around me. Something noone should underestimate imo. This was from a classic "gentle giant" who hadnt bitten in close to six years.
I have seen a better pic some years ago from a big retic that bit someone on the bottom. Their whole thigh was bruised!


----------



## Dan123 (Sep 28, 2006)

whats with the diamonds.. when i got my first snake i was told it was either a diamond or a bredli now im glad i diddent pick the diamond for my first.
il post some picts of my mate getting nailed by my waterpyython when i get my camera back.


----------



## yommy (Sep 28, 2006)

Diamond just love their owners more 

All snakes will bite, if you don't read the body signs, all my bites have been my fault, not my pythons - keep a camera near, never know what will happen.


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 28, 2006)

That's the same with women (in particluar wives). Body language is everything.


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 29, 2006)

Shamous1
ill remember that as im planning a trip to melbourne around christmas time 

yommy
i agree its not overly hard to read there body signs and learn what they are going to do


i just hope when mine get older my diamonds and athertons stay calm allthough im not really expecting my jungles to be the calmest of the lot :lol: but im working on it

quick question (sorry)
all my snakes get fed same time and roughly same size food items (pink rats)
is it common for them to grow at different speeds? as my female jungle and male atherton are the largest snakes i have and at a guess id say they r bigger than their future partners which were born same day by 10-15cms which to me seems a pretty big size difference


----------

